# Should Canon continue the original 6D



## rfdesigner (Jun 29, 2017)

Just a hypothetical thought.

Let's assume canon could easily continue production of the 6D mk1 for a few more years, and that they can do this for around a 30% discount to the mkII going forward.

should they maintain the original?


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 29, 2017)

If they can continue to sell a sufficient quantity to justify keeping the line open and still make a decent profit (what ever that is), then sure, it would make sense to keep selling until sales drop below a threshold. They can do the math and decide if it is worth it to keep producing and selling, or to stop production and sell out current stock. The market will decide.

If I had to guess, I would say that old 6D sales will fall off pretty fast. Already seeing significant discounts to get rid of store stock.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 29, 2017)

They almost certainly could - but they won't! It just wouldn't suit the marketing boys and girls.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2017)

Its likely that the same production line will be making 6D MK II's. There is no reason to keep making the original 6D's, there are probably enough of them in warehouses to last over a year. We could see some sell out sales this fall to help clean out the rest of them.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 30, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its likely that the same production line will be making 6D MK II's. There is no reason to keep making the original 6D's, there are probably enough of them in warehouses to last over a year. We could see some sell out sales this fall to help clean out the rest of them.



I think Sony still produces the A6000 and even first or second generation RX100. It helps them to make prices higher and higher for the updated models.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 30, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its likely that the same production line will be making 6D MK II's. There is no reason to keep making the original 6D's, there are probably enough of them in warehouses to last over a year. We could see some sell out sales this fall to help clean out the rest of them.
> ...



that's kind of what I was thinking..

Canon could keep the 6D as true entry level FF and then the 6DII becomes the "advanced" consumer version.. 6D=~800D, 6DII=~80D


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi rfdesigner. 
I can't see any way this could be a good idea from a business perspective, the only thing I can see is the newer model loosing sales to the old, making it take longer to recoup the development cost of the new model. 
To me this only looks like a good idea from a buyers perspective unless Canon were worried about people defecting to another brand but as they are in a reasonably strong market position I can't see them struggling to hold on to what are essentially unhappy customers. 
Plus based on Canon's past (to my knowledge) they haven't done this before, suggesting that it is not something they might do in the future. (Because we have always done it this way?) 

Cheers, Graham. 



rfdesigner said:


> Just a hypothetical thought.
> 
> Let's assume canon could easily continue production of the 6D mk1 for a few more years, and that they can do this for around a 30% discount to the mkII going forward.
> 
> should they maintain the original?


----------



## Daan Stam (Jun 30, 2017)

i think they should make a budget budget full frame for around 1200 dollars
so maybe even the old sensor with dual pixel AF, the 45 point AF, 5 fps and a non swiveling touchscreen.
i think this would sell massively.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 30, 2017)

daaningrid said:


> i think they should make a budget budget full frame for around 1200 dollars
> so maybe even the old sensor with dual pixel AF, the 45 point AF, 5 fps and a non swiveling touchscreen.
> i think this would sell massively.



That would actually cannibalize 6D2 quite a lot. New AF system and DPAF are its main differences from 6D1. And you can easily grab 6D1 or 5D2 under 1000$ on the second hand market, if you really want cheap FF. And in my country, there is also currently an offering of brand new A7 body with Sigma EF/E AF adapter under 999$ incl. VAT with 2yr warranty.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 30, 2017)

I think the point is, £2000 for a FF DSLR is still a heck of a lot of money, don't get me wrong, the 6DII does look worth the money overall (gripes aside)

If Canon stops selling the 6D mk1, what new camera options do people have at the £1400 price point?, With Canon they'll all be APS-C.

Nikon could do very well out of it, with the D610 @ £1200 and the D750 @ £1600 (jessops prices.. Grey will be less)

IMHO Canon need a £1200~£1400 FF camera in their line up, today they have one.


----------



## BillB (Jul 2, 2017)

Keeping the 6D in production might keep people who want swappable focussing screens happy.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 2, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> I think the point is, £2000 for a FF DSLR is still a heck of a lot of money, don't get me wrong, the 6DII does look worth the money overall (gripes aside)
> 
> If Canon stops selling the 6D mk1, what new camera options do people have at the £1400 price point?, With Canon they'll all be APS-C.
> 
> ...



Or you can move to second hand market. 6D or 5D2 can be easily had for under 1000 €. In my country, you can also buy Sony A7 for as little as 850 € brand new or Sony A72 for just under 1500 €. Both offers including Sigma EF/E AF adaptor as a free gift and A72 offer comes even with Sony FE 50/1.8 lens as a second gift. Not bad offers, I was very tempted to try that A72 body for a lower price than my 6D was at a time I bought it. Zeiss Loxia or ZM lenses are something that I liked on A72 body when I had it as a free rental for a day


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 2, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> I think the point is, £2000 for a FF DSLR is still a heck of a lot of money, don't get me wrong, the 6DII does look worth the money overall (gripes aside)
> 
> If Canon stops selling the 6D mk1, what new camera options do people have at the £1400 price point?, With Canon they'll all be APS-C.
> 
> ...



You have a point whilst the 6II is up at £2k, but it will soon come whistling down to the £1600 mark, and in the meantime stocks of late production 6D s will continue on sale.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2017)

Every time Canon releases a major new camera, this discussion surfaces. 

Never happened in the past. Not going to happen in the future.

As Mt. Spokane said, Canon has already switched production lines to the 6D2. They can't or won't switch back for a previous model.

The 6DII isn't available yet, but it is already the top selling full frame DSLR on Amazon, so no reason to think Canon needs to offer a lower cost 6D.

As Sporgon says, the 6DII will eventually settle in for a lower price, so patience can be a virtue. But from Canon's standpoint, there is nothing to be gained by keeping the 6D alive. 

Consumers want the latest and greatest. Not sure a 6D that has been replaced by the 6DII would have much appeal for most consumers.

I don't know how Canon handles unsold stock with its retailers, but I suspect that many of those unsold bodies will end up back at the Canon refurbished store, where they will be sold at a discount until the stock is depleted. 

In short, while continuing the original 6D might be appealing for a handful of customers, it makes no sense from Canon's standpoint.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2017)

I think it is a good idea..... It would sell as well as an iPhone 3 with 4G of memory....


----------

